# Homelite Yard Broom II DEAD????



## knightpulsar (Jun 11, 2009)

I got this blower at a thrift store for $6.00 and the funny thing is that everything works but it wont start. i have checked the plug it gets a good spark and a quick spark. i checked the compression its at 90 psi. i cleaned the carbs and i know its getting gas because it bleeds out the air filter after trying to start the darn thing. what do i do???


----------



## manalone44 (Jun 10, 2009)

did you check the exhaust , it has to breath both ways , and fuel lines are a 2-3 year change out , just some things to check ...


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

even if the carb looks clean the gaskets could be worn too badly to work correctly.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Gas shouldn't come out of the air cleaner. Sounds like the carb needs a good cleaning/rebuild.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

or the gas lines are backwords


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

knightpulsar said:


> I got this blower at a thrift store for $6.00 and the funny thing is that everything works but it wont start. i have checked the plug it gets a good spark and a quick spark. i checked the compression its at 90 psi. i cleaned the carbs and i know its getting gas because it bleeds out the air filter after trying to start the darn thing. what do i do???


do we have a date of manufacture on it ?


----------

